# 3G



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey guys I am hoping to get some help from all you helpful members 

I have a droid 2 global, and I just bought my lady a HTC incredible 2. 
Well I ran speedtest on both and am now stumped. I used to get good speed. After several tests, averaging on mine about 200 to 300 down. Her inc2 averaged 1. 3 or so. both Verizon and sitting right next to each other. I think its throttled because has been this way on several roms, places.. pleaseeeeee help me get back up to normal guys


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> Hey guys I am hoping to get some help from all you helpful members
> 
> I have a droid 2 global, and I just bought my lady a HTC incredible 2.
> Well I ran speedtest on both and am now stumped. I used to get good speed. After several tests, averaging on mine about 200 to 300 down. Her inc2 averaged 1. 3 or so. both Verizon and sitting right next to each other. I think its throttled because has been this way on several roms, places.. pleaseeeeee help me get back up to normal guys


There was a throttle remover NV hack for .229 and .330, not sure if it works with GB roms or not.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay, I hadn't found that one you mentioned. Do you know how to remove it on gb? I can do it manually in file explorer if need to.. do you have a link to the one you mentioned man.? I'll keep searching, as this slow speed is ridiculous..

BTW, thanks for everything and all your hard work. I personally appreciate it!!!


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Does this throttle thing only apply to CDMA 3G?

Because I get up to 7Mbps downstream here on GSM/HSPA&#8230;


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Fyi unless your seeing the throttle icon in your taskbar then your not being throttled. Each phone performs differently some have stronger radios, better antenna setup, phone build quality, battery, atmosphere even plays a role.

Sent from Tapatalk using Droid BionicX!


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

What does that icon look like?


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

"Gasai Yuno said:


> What does that icon look like?


Blue says 3G and has up down arrows.. but I realllly need it to speed up, any ideas?


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Triangle with arrows i







nside it.


Gasai Yuno said:


> What does that icon look like?


Sent from Tapatalk using Droid BionicX!


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

moosc said:


> Triangle with arrows i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not the throttle icon, let me find a framework apk i had decompiled and i can tell you exactly what that is...

edit: that would be the data while roaming icon...


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

13th, any ideas to speed up my 3G? 150 kb is no good...


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

No takers?


----------



## Asphyx (Jun 23, 2011)

One thing to try: Re-Activate your phone (*228 1) and when done update the PRL by doing a *228 2

You may have an outdated PRL list and that could be the cause of your reduced speed.


----------

